# Chicken Soup For Lunch



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Whipped up a little pot of chicken soup with a couple of thighs...added carrots, celery,
shredded cabbage, chopped garlic, chopped parsley, salt/pepper, sage, & thyme...
at the end I added 1/2 cup of Ditalini pasta and one chopped sweet Potato.
Well, between the cabbage and sweet potato it had an unusual and amazing taste.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

How in the world are you able to make lunches like this and then do dinner too?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> How in the world are you able to make lunches like this and then do dinner too?


She's a cookaholic.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, JV, I defrosted the chicken thighs to make the korean chicken and I had so many that I swiped a couple for a quick soup.


----------



## ObserverX2930 (Jan 19, 2021)

Every single Food Network Chef would have you add hot sauce and chili flakes to your dish.

Seems to me that all their recipes are designed to taste the same!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Well, JV, I defrosted the chicken thighs to make the Korean chicken and I had so many that I swiped a couple for a quick soup.


I am impressed knot. And you still have time to post here. Amazing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, thanks JV...I can live a few months on a good compliment.


----------

